# Crock-pot pork in hoisin sauce...........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I don`t know about you guys but I just loved my crock-pot, set it and forget it, wake-up to a succulent chunk of meat or stew or chili, this one here is half a pork shoulder in oriental hoi sin sauce, the other half will be with a fresh coriander vinegar marinade or sour orange juice, makes the pork come out alive also great with chicken. The other night I cook pork in sweet red wine (cooking wine is to salty) with nothing more than an onion, a few garlic cloves, 1 teasp of salt, and a few flakes of red pepper, nothing comes closer to heaven than meat cook in wine in a slow fire, as a child I remember wild pig or goats cooked this way in the wood burning stove in a big red clay pot, actually any game meat is great cook this way, a rabbit stew is to die for just like goat in white wine ,but in my house anything that looks like a pet is off limits at the table.
Enjoy.


----------

